# Meet new people in Sydney



## fethr (Dec 10, 2020)

We're fethr - a new social platform that curates offline group encounters across Sydney's favourite venues. 

We’re looking for a small group of Sydneysiders to trial our platform. It will be a great chance to meet new people as well as an opportunity to be the first to experience an exciting new concept. Sign up by searching for fethr app


----------

